
Facebook employees know what profiles you look at - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/scoop/facebook-employees-know-what-profiles-you-look-at-315901.php
======
joshwa
To quote from a reddit comment: "News flash: Websites you visit know what
pages you look at!"

~~~
brlewis
The valleywag article seems to be saying that _all_ Facebook employees (700?)
have easy access to this information, that it's considered a perk of working
there. That's different from 2 or 3 sysadmins with log access.

------
andrewfong
On a related note, anyone know if someone's bothered to create a Web Startup
Ethics guide?

~~~
cglee
And what would that accomplish? DBAs will still be able to look at all the
data. Just like you give your cc to the waiter or your SSN to the DMV,
nothing's truly private anymore.

I think it should be expected that employees of a website (especially startups
with few employees) can see all the data. I know I have to look at my data all
the time to fix bugs and such. It'll be nearly impossible to debug some
problems without doing that.

At some point, you just have to trust that the people viewing your data is
honest and be diligent about checking up on your own records (credit reports,
cc, banks statements, profile info, etc).

~~~
edw519
"nothing's truly private anymore"

Maybe for you.

I use one credit card (with a $50 fraud limit), no one knows my SSN except the
IRS and my employer, no one has my bank info except me and my bank, and six
people have my cell phone#.

Just because there's a new Web 2.0 fad doesn't mean you have to join. Just
because you join doesn't mean you have to divulge private info.

"you just have to trust that the people viewing your data is honest"

Famous last words.

~~~
cglee
Employees of the companies you use have access to your info - that's my point.

